# The Official Bulls All-Star Weekend/Rookie-Soph Game Thread



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

let's get it started a little early with this news:



> Chicago’s own *Benny the Bull* was selected last week to perform during the 2006 NBA All-Star Weekend Festivities Feb. 16-21.
> 
> This will mark the first time in a decade that Benny has attended the five-day All Star event, being held this year at the Toyota Center in Houston.
> 
> ...




:laugh:

http://www.nba.com/bulls/mascot/allstar_060210.html


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...smith,1,3229953.column?coll=cs-home-headlines





> *Bulls' Nocioni won't alter hard-nosed style for All-Star festivities*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice Nocioni quote. Too bad I think he is the most likely Bull out of our core that we won't re-sign. Especially if we draft a wing player with the Knicks pick.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think they will boo Nocioni like they booed Andre Miller that one year he took a layup instead of a dunk. He plays too much defense and it would be best if he didn't mix it up with the players. It's all about the And1 for this game. Who cares about integrity of the game when it's just an exhibition.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

If anybody is interested, I'll be in attendance at the Rookie-Soph Game as well as The Saturday Night lineup, so I can take some notes on the Bulls playing in the game. And provide hilarious commentary on the Contests, if so desired.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

<3 Noc. I wish I could be sure he was staying with the Bulls long term so I could buy his jersey.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's a story on Andre Iguodala and his weekend in Houston:

http://www.pjstar.com/stories/021706/MIK_B90PNNIQ.077.shtml


> So, kid, now that you've got a chance to become a real household name, what jams are on the menu for Saturday night's NBA Slam Dunk competition?
> 
> "Whatever comes to mind," he said, "that's what I'll do."
> 
> Iguodala smiled slyly, knowing we're not buying it. Come prime time, the second-year pro out of Springfield's Lanphier High School (by way of the University of Arizona, where he starred for two seasons) undoubtedly will have a choreographed routine ready





> I'm not sure how much relaxing he'll do at Houston's Toyota Center, given that he'll also play for the sophomore team in Saturday's Rookie Challenge, take part in fan functions and attend VIP parties.
> 
> "I'm gonna be so tired," he said. "I talk to people who are like, 'Take it easy in the (Rookie Challenge) and save your best for the dunk contest.' But as soon as I get on the court, I'm gonna go hard."
> 
> That full-speed-ahead attitude is one of many reasons he's already popular in Philadelphia. The Sixers also love the way the quick, intelligent, athletic, 22-year-old passes the ball and defends.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> If anybody is interested, I'll be in attendance at the Rookie-Soph Game as well as The Saturday Night lineup, so I can take some notes on the Bulls playing in the game. And provide hilarious commentary on the Contests, if so desired.



yay! oh please do. have fun, should be a good show.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Sam: Nocioni Won't Tone Down For Soph/Rook Game*

:laugh: I love it! 



> More crash than flash
> Bulls' Nocioni won't alter hard-nosed style for All-Star festivities
> 
> Published February 17, 2006
> ...




More


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Won't Tone Down For Soph/Rook Game*

i'm going to merge this with the rook/soph game thread. i already posted this!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Won't Tone Down For Soph/Rook Game*



mizenkay said:


> i'm going to merge this with the rook/soph game thread. i already posted this!!



Of course you did! Well, you're just Miz _perfect_ aren't you?

**stomps off in prima donna snit**


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Won't Tone Down For Soph/Rook Game*

ha, sorry tom, but you have to stay up _reeeaaallly_ late to catch me!

FYI - NBATV is running a FREE preview until feb 22nd to take advantage of all the all-star festivities. there will be a rookie/soph PREVIEW show tonight on NBATV at 7pm ET.

they're running various media availabilities with the players all day.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Won't Tone Down For Soph/Rook Game*

Hungry like.. the Bulls



> That is what happens if you show up late. Remember, the Bulls trio missed the first 45 minutes of the sophomore practice this morning after their flight got delayed. They´ve been so busy all they´ve not had a chance to eat. Good thing that the NBA offers its players some great in-room dining.
> 
> Some 80 minutes before tip-off, Gordon spotted the big buffet in the locker room, which featured Biscotti, fresh fruits, spaghetti and meatballs, herb grilled chicken breast, green salad and a steamed vegetable medley. Gordon filled his plate with almost everything and enjoyed dinner, while the rest of the team was busy answering media questions in the jam-packed room.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Nocioni Won't Tone Down For Soph/Rook Game*



mizenkay said:


> ha, sorry tom, but you have to stay up _reeeaaallly_ late to catch me!


I asked my wife if I could stay up _reeeaaallly_ late. She said "no way."

:sigh: :brokenhea


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Nocioni Won't Tone Down For Soph/Rook Game*

our guys are frickin selfish.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

These sophomores are blowing Ben's assists.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Sophomores are playing some team ball! The scoring is distributed, led by Gordon.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I want to see Gordon dunk in this game.... throw down a windmill on a fast break.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm impressed by Iguodala. 3 games in a row for him. And then a dunk contest


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol at the shot of nocioni on the bench after that iggy dunk. which was wow. 

and yeah, he must be exhausted!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's so funny there are like NO whistles in this game which i am so not used to.

and lol at david aldridge doing the serious sideline reporting at a game like this. 

deng playing with his shirt kinda untucked. whoohoo. fly that in the face of jib. 

iggy has eight dunks? wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dick Stockton getting corrected finally about Deron's name (rhymes with sharin')

Chris Paul is totally holding back.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

holy moly. the best dunk on the foul.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dick stockton is so senile. plus his spray on hair is like this weird matte grey that isn't found in nature. 

reggie thinks nate robinson is going to win the dunk contest. i think iggy has a great chance. 

i think iggy might be mvp in this game if the sophs win. 22 points


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my god, did we see the blinding ICE iverson is wearing on his hand? a serious rock.

liz taylor would be jealous.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Iguodola's gonna put on a show in the DC tomorrow. He's already got the MVP locked up in this game and is my pick for the DC too.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rookies making a comeback. chris paul turning it on. playing like it matters. 

iggy with 30 points. now an 11 pt lead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Head and Nate were terrible for the rookies.

I guess not terrible. just rallykillers


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

all three bulls in double figures. respectable. 

iggy MVP. 

yay sophs!!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Head just missed too many open jumpers.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Of all the players tonite I found Bogut most impressive. Definitely worthy of the 1st pick.

Gordon had an off game in spite of good shooting. Nocioni played the best defense of anyone -- as advertised.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

box score














:biggrin:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*OT: Rook Soph Game thoughts.*

Here are some of my thoughts on the Rook Sophmore game, The game was not a defensiveless game untill the second half, Andre Igadoala got HIS the guy kinda looked selfish out there but heck it is an exibition too bad he cant do that stuff when someone is actually guarding him. I think Ben had a very solid game I would have liked to have seen him controll the ball more but when he did man that kid has got some handles, what impressed me the most was Chris Paul's unselfishness and Ben Gordons amazing shooting. 

What the hell happend to Dwight Howard he looked very mortal and horrible down in the post, Andrew Bogut just ate him up. Much better game then the last few Rook Soph games, some defense but they just abandoned it in the second half.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ooops I dint see this thread. Can Admin delete my OT: Rook Soph thread. Thanks. 

But overall Ben had a good game I just dint see him get the ball much, his shooting was impressive but I dont think he really had the ball in his hands much.
Andre was pretty selfish but those are just my thoughts.
And Bogut just ate up Howard, very impressive.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

A question I was thinking of, during the game. Who has more superstar potential, Gordon or Paul? Both small guys, but totally different strengths/weaknesses.

I found it a decent game. Got a good glimpse of all players. Howard is a beast, few other big men posess his bulk. Paul will be a superstar, give him another year. Iggy, we saw what we already knew, but he did well. Bogut showed some good handles and passes for a big man.

I could be wrong, but whenever Nate Robinson attempted to dunk, it seemed like he couldn't get high enough. But I know I'll be proven wrong, this guy's vertical leap has been talked about all the time.

I was disappointed with Ben once. He had a one on one fast break early in the first half, and went for his teardrop floater. He has to start attacking the rim hard. He is strong.

Charlie V will be a solid player.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Delonte West and Luther Head were really trying to rack up the points for the MVP race. They kept throwing alley oops for Head and he wasn't coming close to finishing on any of them. I couldn't believe the lack of attention Charlie V was getting towards the end of the game despite his solid stats.. Just a few of my observations. I was beginning to be disappointed that Iggy was going to win MVP just cause of his dunks.. but he absolutely earned it IMO with those 3 pointers.. even though he was wide open for most of them.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> I could be wrong, but whenever Nate Robinson attempted to dunk, it seemed like he couldn't get high enough. But I know I'll be proven wrong, this guy's vertical leap has been talked about all the time.


http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/robinson_dunk.html


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

LOL watching the replay of the celebrity game, someone grabs on Benny's horns when running in for intros and Benny just runs after him from behind, funny the way he did it.

My favorite moment was after the Iggy dunk, where Noc does the 'wow' face. Probably thinking 'oooh, real talent'. I kid, I kid


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sam Smith wrote about the rookie/soph game: 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...mith,1,6366399.column?coll=cs-bulls-headlines



> HOUSTON -- Ben Gordon had a plan.
> 
> "Yeah, I could get 50," Gordon said before the All-Star weekend rookies-sophomores game here Friday as he tried to clean a spaghetti sauce stain off his uniform shorts. "If I just get off a certain amount of shots every quarter it won't seem like as much."
> 
> ...





> It didn't help the Bulls' three sophomore team participants that they had one of two NBA games played Thursday and had to be here Friday morning for a shootaround. Gordon said he left home at 3:45 a.m. for his flight and the plane was delayed because of the carryover from Wednesday's bad weather. All three Bulls were late for the practice.
> 
> "I haven't coached in a while," sophomore coach Del Harris said. "I forgot I could fine them."
> 
> ...





> Gordon was leading the sophomore team in scoring early in the second half as the sophomores ran up a big lead. Then he started passing, contributing to his four turnovers.
> 
> "I don't know what I was thinking," he said.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

who said Gordon couldn't dribble?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

someone over at espn (hollinger?) gave out "grades" and comments about the game.

Luol Deng	Bulls	G-F Quietly effective, as usual

Ben Gordon	Bulls	G Shredded rookie D and even passed a few times

T.J. Ford	Bucks	PG Heart not in it after collision with Paul

Devin Harris	Mavs	PG	Set up Iguodala, but shot very badly

Dwight Howard Magic	PF	Best player in class was worst tonight

Andre Iguodala	76ers	GF	Elevated game after half -- literally -- to steal show

Nenad Krstic	Nets	FC	Big guy got chances but couldn't finish

Jameer Nelson	Magic	PG	Out with foot injury

Andres Nocioni	Bulls	SF	Opted for lay-up instead of dunk. Boo!

Emeka Okafor	Bobcats	FC	Out with ankle injury

Delonte West	Celtics	G	15 points and great block on Frye

Del Harris	Mavericks coach	Smartly got Iguodala back in game




http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Why is Chapu so close to Ben and they're both smiling?

:uhoh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.dimemag.com/smack.asp

_Crazy night for the Dime Crew (and friends). After the game, we hit the Brand Jordan party. Every year, Jordan does it up right. This year was no different. Open bar, ridiculously hot women, MJ, P.Diddy, Fat Joe, Eddie George, Reggie Miller, Orlando Pace, *Ben Gordon*, Charlie Villanueva, Smush Parker and Antoine Walker all in the house. And did we mention a performance by John Legend? Unreal 

… Afterwards there were stops at Nike’s spot and the RBK house … By the way, Andre Iguodala had 9 dunks in the game. Who does that? … A source very, very close to Josh Smith says that Josh has some unreal stuff planned for tonight’s dunk contest _


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.dimemag.com/smack.asp
> 
> _Crazy night for the Dime Crew (and friends). After the game, we hit the Brand Jordan party. Every year, Jordan does it up right. This year was no different. Open bar, ridiculously hot women, MJ, P.Diddy, Fat Joe, Eddie George, Reggie Miller, Orlando Pace, *Ben Gordon*, Charlie Villanueva, Smush Parker and Antoine Walker all in the house. And did we mention a performance by John Legend? Unreal
> 
> … Afterwards there were stops at Nike’s spot and the RBK house … By the way, Andre Iguodala had 9 dunks in the game. Who does that? … A source very, very close to Josh Smith says that Josh has some unreal stuff planned for tonight’s dunk contest _


Honestly, I think both Iggy and Josh Smith, two exceptional dunkers, are going to have a hard time beating little Nate. That little dude can not just dunk, but he can get way above the rim and do some things. I think he was measured as having a 42 inch vertical, or something obscene.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

giantkiller7 said:


> http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/robinson_dunk.html



Thank You. I just had to see it before my very own eyes.

But, I gotta root for Iggy tonight. I've always liked Iggy, and Josh Smith was good last year.

I would love to see a dunk competition between VC, LBJ, TMac, and Josh Smith. 

My predictions for tonight:

1. Iggy
2. Nate
3. JSmooth
4. Warrick (Why is he in the contest?)


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Warrick is a really good dunker...

I get the feeling they'll give it to Nate just because he's so little...

I've never thought LBJ to be that creative with his dunks... I would love to see that contest though, but the NBA has its "no good dunkers allowed" rule in effect...


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

giantkiller7 said:


> Warrick is a really good dunker...
> 
> I get the feeling they'll give it to Nate just because he's so little...
> 
> I've never thought LBJ to be that creative with his dunks... I would love to see that contest though, but the NBA has its "no good dunkers allowed" rule in effect...


it wasn't the nba's fault... lebron has said no for the past 3 years


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> 4. Warrick (Why is he in the contest?)


Did you see him play at Syracuse?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes I have. I go to school here at upstate NY, and I get too many Syracuse games.

The guy is lanky and can jump, but I just don't see him winning in this contest. He doesn't seem like a flashy dunker or power dunker. I'm not saying he cannot throw it down, just I don't see him in the same league as Iggy or JSmooth.

I do think Nate will win it b/c of the pity vote of being the shortest guy since Spud.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

nanokooshball said:


> it wasn't the nba's fault... lebron has said no for the past 3 years


I know, I was referring to VC and T-mac not being in it. You can only participate if you haven't been in the league for more than what, 3 years? I wouldn't necessarily want to see Lebron in it anyway, since he's not exactly a creative dunker. He's a great in-game dunker but IMO he wouldn't do too well in a contest.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought Nate sucked arse actually 

Every time he got the ball he was trying to do reverse layups spin moves where he's throw it into the hoop from underneath etc . He did that a couple of times

I think Charlie V is a very good player . I remember really liking him in high school at the McDonalds HS Allstar game and quite rightly he elected to go to school for a couple of years 

Paid off in his case as I think he would have likely gone MIA if he came out after HS 

But a couple of years at UConn and he has all the makings of a very good pro who will be in the league for a long time 

Bogut has flash . Its just in his hands. His passing skills are sublime . And you only have to throw it anywhere in the vicinity of the post and the rim and he's got it . He's more athletic than a lot of people give him credit for but he's not off the charts per se that would have people goo and gah over him 

So what. The guy can play and understands positioning and how to execute on both ends of the floor . 

That play where Charlie gave him the no look over the shoulder from 5 feet that flew like a bullet at his head and he had his arms up in a blink ..straight into his mits and off the glass for the finish. Amazing catch and finish .

I don't know that Milwaukee is using all his skills right now but he is a classic fit for an inside / out offense ...a guy that is big enough and smart enough to get post position and can execute himself but also can unleash his passing game for his wings

He's a Brad Miller ++ right now in the right system and whilst he doesn't have a ridiculously high ceiling ..who cares ? The guy can play now and will has all the skills and will improve incrementally over the next few years as he matures as an NBA player .

I hope/trust the Bucks fully understand what they have in this guy and can integrate this guy a bit better into their offense 

Chris Paul is simply amazing . I was all over him when he was at Wake Forest and knew he was THE guard in the draft over Deron , Felton etc . The game just flows out of him . He gets it and he just does it - size be damned in is case 

The difference say for example between Paul and Robinson is that Paul draws all his energy from himself and plays like he doesn't have to prove dick to no one . Robinson is the complete opposite ..plays like he has to validate himself and consequently occasionally makes big plays but more often than not its about him and not the game on the floor going on around him 

I still say Delonte West sucks arse 

Luther Head annoys me too..nothing special

Devin Harris has real speed and can pass that rock

Dwight Howard had an off night

Nenad Kristic is extremely under the radar IMO and props to the Nets for picking him up where they did

Bum Cheeks has to open up for Andre 3000 to drive it home . 

Yes he did what he did without much NBA defense but the issue with Philly is the same issue with Philly..they are too Iverson reliant and he handicaps their team more than he helps it . The game is bigger than one player and the legacy of Pat Croce lives on because no one has the balls to force change in Philly with the end result being ( with no change ) they will be a fringe playoff team 

I mean Philly has gone through more 2nd options to AI than Spinal Tap has gone through drummers..and why ? A freaking I !

And please someone just get rid of Kyle Korver . I have never seen anyone get such big wraps as a specialist that sucks that much arse at what he is supposed to be specialising in . 

If I am a Sixer Fan ..the next time I want to see Kyle Freaking Korver ( if I have to ) is on an Eight is Enough Christmas reunion special ( subbing in for Adam Rich who doesn't come up for parole for another 5 years )

But...message to Bum : FREE ANDRE 3000 !

In the words of Count Malachi : Let the Pigeons loose !

*Message to Mitch Cupcakes : Forget Franchise got for Gold and give up Odom, Slava ( filler ) and 10 draft picks for AI and Michael Bradley*

LAKERS 

*

Mihm 
Cook ( yes better option than Kwame Freaking Brown )
Bryant
Iverson
Mush

bench

Brown
Bradley
Walton
McKie
Vujacic

Bynum
Von Trapp

*

SIXERS

*

Dalembert
Webber
Odom
Igoudala
Collins/Foye ( with their draft pick )

bench

Hunter
Randolph / Fazekas ( with the Lakers draft pick )
Korver
Salmons
Ollie

*


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I thought Nate sucked arse actually
> 
> Every time he got the ball he was trying to do reverse layups spin moves where he's throw it into the hoop from underneath etc . He did that a couple of times
> 
> ...



FJ, good stuff on Paul and Nate. Nate is just right for a dunk contest, but his game is not condusive to winning in the NBA...yet. Meanwhile, Chris Paul doesn't really try to show off in the all star game, but he's a real gamer.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

My picks

Shooting Stars: San Antonio
3pt: Chauncey Billups
Rising Stars: Josh Smith
Skills Challenge: Dwyane Wade


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

one for one


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

two for two


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

In the 3pt contest, if someone is running out of time, can they just grab the money ball instead of one of the regular balls if they only have enough time for one more shot?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Man, that sucked. I hated how Nate had to have like 25 attempts combined for two dunks. 

Iggy got the shaft, I think it was Rudy T who initially gave him a 10, then took it off the table. You can tell the crowd also did not like the results. 

My favorite dunk of the night was where Iggy got the pass from AI. That was damn creative.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

What's the point in having 5 judges if they are going to let one change his score after he sees the other scores to decide the dunk contest. Should have been another tie, too bad cause it was a pretty good show, but feels tainted now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If Iggy was smart, he would have done Nate's dunk, only from the half court line, and yell out "Anything you can do, I can do better".


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> If Iggy was smart, he would have done Nate's dunk, only from the half court line, and yell out "Anything you can do, I can do better".


Good one.

They should really limit the attempts, 14 times to do a dunk is not right.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Thoughts on the Rook/Soph game:

Gordon shined when he got playing time. Too bad they didn't let him play more. He SHOULD have won MVP.

Deng and Noce played great in their limited roles. 

I thought Iguadala (however you spell his name, lol) got the rock TOO many times. They passed up shots and nice plays to hand it to Andre. Pure crap. Although the dunks were good, I thought he didn't deserve it. He stole the entire second half for his own enjoyment. What a selfish player.

Some guys had off nights (Howard, Nenad as well IMO), and too bad for Emeka. He never got to play with his running mate at UConn in BOTH all-star rookie games. That's just bad luck right there.

Other guys had great nights but were overlooked (Charlie V., Head too) etc.


Skills Night:

Shootout was pretty lame, but good to see it anyway. Good for San Antonio to win it. Seems as though Parker had a bet going on with Kobe to see who could put in the half-court shot. Seems like Parker won the war, but both won the battle. 

Skills Comp. was ok, I thought Paul could have won, and Nash too. He was supposed to be a shoe in to win that contest. And who voted Lebron in there? Isn't he a SF? What's he doing in a skills contest?? lol


3-Point Shootout:

If you listened to Charles Barkley, you would have agreed this contest wasn't what it was cracked up to be. Why? Because no one "cracked" (lol) the 20 point barrier in the contest, except for Dirk. I can't completely remember all that much. Anyway, kinda poor shooting night for them. I thought Noce would have done a better job and could have won. :biggrin: 

Or even Gordon. He may not have a good percentage at the 3 pt. line, but he can still knock them down. Plus we're one of the best 3-pt. shooting teams, how do we not get one guy in the contest?? Unfair.


Dunk Contest:

I thought Nate pulled a Chris "Birdman" Anderson and just got so many attempts because of pity and the crowd was into it. The whole Spud Webb factor made it better though.

And to tell you the truth, I rooted for him. I thought AI stole the MVP last night from Gordon, cause Ben didn't get the ball or playing time in the 2nd half to garner the MVP award.

I'll give him MAJOR props for that behind-the-backboard dunk, but still, I surely wasn't rooting for him after how he robbed Gordon (or anyone else for that matter) of the MVP last night.

Nate won, and it's good to see. Makes for good TV. lol Plus going retro with Spud on the floor for the bounce pass.

WHERE THE HELL WAS JOSH SMITH? WHAT WAS UP WITH THAT TAPE THING? Completely disappointed me on all counts. Crap.

Great stuff overall, but I thought last year was more memorable, IMO. Josh Smith was memorable last year, and this year was different. It just didn't do it for me unlike last year. But that's my opinion. I'm sure someone else thought differently.

Anyway, can't wait for tomorrow. I'll be rooting for the East all the way.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I agree that Nate should have won it, not like Iggy was nailing them in his first attempt (or five attempts for that matter). Nate did some cool things out there. Iggy's backboard dunk was the best dunk of the night, but other than that it was just average stuff for the dunk contest. To me, he had the backboard dunk, and then all his other dunks were like all the same to me, couldn't tell much of a difference, you need to be more creative. Josh Smith, what the heck? Bring out the tape, and then do a nice dunk, but nothing special? Did anyone ever ask him what he was trying? Hakim Warrick was the best overall imo, he did some solid dunks, made them all on the first try too I believe. These guys need to nail these dunks on the first try for this thing to be special though. Like if Nate comes out and makes that half court dunk in the dunk off, the crowd would go crazy, but 15 attempts later, and 20 feet closer, the crowds reaction is dying, that is why for the most part the dunk contest is dying, at least Chris Anderson was funny last year when he was missing his dunks (he was probaly high too).


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> Or even Gordon. He may not have a good percentage at the 3 pt. line, but he can still knock them down.


Ben's percentage isn't bad he's #12 in the league in 3 point percentage...better then everybody in the contest except Billups. I thought he should have been Raja Bell's replacement instead of Arenas.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Ben's percentage isn't bad he's #12 in the league in 3 point percentage...better then everybody in the contest except Billups. I thought he should have been Raja Bell's replacement instead of Arenas.


He should have been Nocioni's replacement. Noc, shoulda been like "I don't wanna be in it, but put my man Ben in it". Damn non team player Noc., time to deport him....jk.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

By the looks of it, the tape was Smith measuring where to pick up his dribble. He then dicked up the first dribble, and didn't try it again.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Not sure if anyone posted this already, but when Spud Webb came on, they panned to Kobe saying "what the f---?" it was hilarious.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm watching the replay of the dunk contest, saw Stevie Wonder raise a '10' after one of Robinson's dunks, I'll just leave it at that...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Iggy's off the back of the backboard dunk was one of the best ever NBA dunk contest dunks I think. He got jobbed, but then again, he made the mistake of not saving his best for last.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Iggy's off the back of the backboard dunk was one of the best ever NBA dunk contest dunks I think. He got jobbed, but then again, he made the mistake of not saving his best for last.


because you don't know if you're going to make it to the next round, your best dunk usually comes second, a) so you can get to the second finals, and b) so you can show off your best if you don't

great dunk tho


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so that was weird last night, no? a seven footer wins the three point shoot out and a midget, sorry, a height challenged guy wins the dunk contest? so strange.

i thought iggy's first dunk off the back of the backboard (he nearly hit his head) was incredible and original - too bad he couldn't save that one for the finals.

the nate dunk over spud webb? hello? that was amazing. forget sitting in a chair, the dude was standing up. i don't care how short he is, he was standing up! and did you catch the interview with nate after he won? he said it was all JAMAL'S idea! lol, i cracked UP! of course it was!

i loved that there was a dunk off (a very zoolander moment there)...but i mean how many tries does a guy get before it's chris andersen time?

all in all i think nate won _by the slimmest of margins_. it's too bad they couldn't just share the prize.

and what the hell? why wasn't ben in the three point shootout? i mean chauncey billups? arenas? too bad ray ray kinda choked. same for steve nash in the skills deal. what was lebron doing in that? he's not a guard! i think kirk could do well in that contest at some point. heck, duhon would've done ok in it too, except for the dunk part. 

didn't see the team thing with san antonio, so i can't comment on that. 

and a big shout out again to the nba for getting an OPERA DUDE to be the intro musical act. remember how last year they had that country music thing? way to know your demographic!!! unbelievably lame. next year they're getting ENYA. 



:laugh:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

What was interesting is Dirk was lucky to get into the finals.


> and a big shout out again to the nba for getting an OPERA DUDE to be the intro musical act. remember how last year they had that country music thing? way to know your demographic!!! unbelievably lame. next year they're getting ENYA.


HAH! Stern match the entertainment to the demographic, never will happen.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, for 3 pt contest, it should be 3 rounds, 8 down to 4 down to 2, isn't that how it used to be? This is one of the better nights in the NBA, skills challenge, shooting stars, and 3 pt contest were all great, dunk contest, not so much. Reason being, these guys need to make their dunks on the first try, and still be creative. Not to mention, wheres Lebron? They need to do a supremacy battle or something, like with Kobe, Carter, McGrady, James, Wade, thats what the fans want. Not Birdman or Warrick.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

> I'm watching the replay of the dunk contest, saw Stevie Wonder raise a '10' after one of Robinson's dunks, I'll just leave it at that...


 :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL, it was awesome hearing Doug Collins try to break down the game. If anyone doesn't get that it's an exhibition, it's him.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk had fun at KU saturday watching the jawhawks give mizzou a proper beat down.


http://www2.kusports.com/news/2006/feb/19/exjayhawks_house/?mens_basketball



> Hinrich is a third-year starter who averages 14.1 points and 6.5 assists for the Bulls, who are 23-29 and in last place in the Central Division.
> 
> “There were a lot of expectations this year. We haven’t met them yet. Hopefully this time off will be good for us,” Hinrich said.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> kirk had fun at KU saturday watching the jawhawks give mizzou a proper beat down.
> 
> 
> http://www2.kusports.com/news/2006/feb/19/exjayhawks_house/?mens_basketball


It must have been visit the old school weekend - Duhon was at Duke:

http://www.fayettevillenc.com/article?id=226866



> Redick knew when he arrived at Cameron on Sunday that he had a chance to break Duke’s most prestigious record. In case he forgot the historic overtones, all he had to do was scan a vibrant and anticipating crowd that included his parents, Ken and Jeanie; his younger brother, David; his younger sister, Abby; and former teammates Shavlik Randolph and Chris Duhon.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Bill Simmons wrote about the All-Star weekend:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/060220

There's some good Oakley and Jordan stories there.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

narek said:


> Bill Simmons wrote about the All-Star weekend:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/060220
> 
> There's some good Oakley and Jordan stories there.


Pretty funny article, the part about Roger Clemens' kid is great.


----------

